# 4th week wow wow wow



## rossie (Aug 7, 2013)

My fourth week at slimming world and a total loss of 18 pound.....thanks to Leelee and Northener for spurring me on.......2 weeks i was slimmer of the week as well......


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow indeed Rossie, that is brilliant, you're doing so well! Well done!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm soooo PLEASED for you!  Well done.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow what a brilliant weight loss


----------



## Marier (Aug 7, 2013)

Fab well done Rossie   How have you managed  to get weight off can i ask  
M


----------



## rossie (Aug 8, 2013)

Marier said:


> Fab well done Rossie   How have you managed  to get weight off can i ask
> M



I joined slimming world..its great and you dont feel you are dieting....took me a while to get my head around going but i look at it as a journey now and it seems t work...I am 61 years old and been overweight for three years got type two diabetes then deep depression...but with support from here and slimming world i am beginning to beat it....


----------



## cherrycake (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello Rossie 

Wow!  Well done on your fantastic weight loss


----------



## rossie (Aug 10, 2013)

cherrycake said:


> Hello Rossie
> 
> Wow!  Well done on your fantastic weight loss



thankyou very much...x


----------

